# Food Recipes for Inflation Fighting And Healthy Living



## Johnny b

We've already got threads for the 3 meals of the day.
How about recipes to fight the coming inflation?
(no politics, please, just inexpensive healthy suggestions )

Most of you know I like cooking up batches of dried beans ( no gaseous jokes please  )

They're definitely inexpensive and very healthy.
But alone, quite bland.
It's what you add that makes them enjoyable.

My recipe for a pot full of delight 

Wash the dry beans.

A pot with 6 cups of water
Add
1lb of beans ( I like 'Little Reds' but there are others you'll enjoy too )
Cook at low boil for 4 hours ( it's important to cook red beans longer than non reds )

Add 1 cup of chopped onion 
Add 1/2 cup of rice
Add 1 cup of vinegar
Add 2 to 3 tablespoons of Sweet Baby Rays hickory bbq sauce
Add 1/4 cup maple syrup ( I prefer 'Sugar Free' by Maple Grove Farms )
Add 2 tablespoons curry powder
Add 1 tablespoon of Franks X Hot Sauce
Add 4 packets of Sweet and Low

Cook for another hour at a low temperature. More of a simmer.
Be careful not to burn at this point, The pot has thickened and there can be hot spots at the bottom of the pot.

If the food looks a bit too watery for your liking, simply add in a few tablespoons of macaroni to sop up the excess and heat for another 20 minutes.

Modify as desired.
I often sprinkle a little garlic powder at the table.
And use as desired, on soft shells to taco shells, in a bowl with corn and peas, even as a dressing on a baked potato. 
Even straight up lol.
No limits to the imagination.


----------

